# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Deux lapines à adopter

## SissyLR

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pas de nom
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 2 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 30 - Gard
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0768272110
*E-mail :* laura.rollin1410@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 J'ai recueilli il y a un mois, deux lapines que des connaissances cédaient et qu'ils maintenaient dans des conditions totalement inadaptées.


Connaissant la famille à laquelle ils comptaient les confier, malgré ma situation je les ai récupérées vite fait bien fait un peu paniquée à l'idée qu'elles puissent se retrouver là bas d'un moment à l'autre.


Le soucis de mon côté, c'est que je ne peux pas les accueillir chez moi car je vis dans un studio de 30m² dont 10 occupés par 4 pigeons de sauvetage et le reste par ma lapine Sissy. C'est donc chez ma mère que je les ai installées.


Sauf que ma mère *déménage*, c'était prévu depuis longtemps et elle rend les clés de l'appartement le *1er Avril*. Il est donc *urgent* pour moi de trouver une FA ou une famille définitive. C'est donc ça qui m'a fait hésiter à les récupérer.


Elles ont donc actuellement un maximum de liberté, de la bonne nourriture (de l'eau propre, granulés cuni complète verse laga, foin de crau, litière de chanvre propre, bientôt l'introduction de la verdure) mais toujours dans leurs cages *- type d'habitat que je ne cautionne pas du tout-* car je n'avais malheureusement plus du tout de quoi faire des enclos jusque là, mais je vais enfin pouvoir commander des grilles modulables cette semaine.


(ça aussi ça m'a freinée mais j'ai fini par me dire qu'elles seraient mieux en cage mais chez moi, que en cage là ou elles étaient à la base)


Elles n'en sortaient jamais avant d'arriver chez ma mère, la litière était rarement changée, j'ai décidé de nettoyer leurs bacs dans le garage et non pas chez moi le soir ou je les ai récupérées, et qu'est ce que j'ai bien fait, parce que c'était l'horreur.. Des asticots de partout, j'ai halluciné !


Leurs griffes sont très longues, j'ai déjà vu pire mais clairement je pense qu'elles n'ont jamais été coupées de leurs vies. Je vais essayer de les faire couper et de faire un check up par le véto spécialisé de ma lapine à l'occasion de ses vaccins, mais je ne pourrais pas investir pour plus que ça.


A part ça elles semblent en très bonne santé, elles auraient entre un et deux ans, elles ont vraiment envie et besoin de découvrir la vraie vie de lapin. Elles aiment les papouilles mais ne se laissent pas porter pour l'instant.


La grise est plus sociable et plus exploratrice que l'autre, elle est déjà sortie se promener sur le balcon plusieurs fois ce qui n'est pas le cas de la bélier qui a décidé de passer les deux premières semaines à ne sortir uniquement que sur le canapé (et en sautant depuis son bac pour ne pas mettre une patte au sol, il fallait donc que celui ci soit placé contre le canapé pour qu'elle y aille sinon elle restait dans son bac sans sortir de la journée, y'avait pas moyen)

Heureusement que le canapé est plutôt immense, elle avait de quoi faire. Maintenant elle va au sol mais son périmètre c'est la moitié du salon maximum, et pas de balcon.


Elles ont commencé à marquer leur territoire dans une zone assez limitée (mais bien comme il faut quand même), elles ont rencontré les chats mais ils ne se calculent pas vraiment pour l'instant et les chats les évitent pas mal vu leur expérience avec ma lapine Sissy.


Elles ne sont pas stérilisées, ni vaccinées évidemment, et si elles se toléraient dans le même espace les premiers jours de leur arrivée chez ma mère, ce n'est plus du tout le cas maintenant. Je suis obligée d'en enfermer une pour laisser l'autre promener et vice versa tout le temps.


Personnellement si quelqu'un veut les adopter ensemble je suis ok si la personne est consciente du travail qu'il y aura à faire etc, et je suis aussi ok de les faire adopter séparément pour partir avec des copains, mais je serais mal de les séparer, et pour les faire partir pour être seule encore plus.. A voir, à discuter.


Je cherche pour elle des personnes qui lui apporteront *suivi vétérinaire régulier* (prévention, vaccins, stérilisation, urgences, maladies etc) chez un spécialiste des NAC et une *liberté totale* en environnement *adapté et sécurisé* (enclos adapté ok pour débuter mais un passage à la liberté totale doit être prévu), deux repas de verdure fraiche tous les jours, bref tout ce qu'il faut.


Pour l'instant je n'ai contacté qu'une association sérieuse avec qui j'ai peut-être un espoir pour une FA, mais rien n'est sûr alors je vais essayer de faire au maximum pour en contacter d'autres au plus vite, et diffuser mon annonce sur un maximum de sites.
Voilà donc si vous répondez aux critères pour ces fifilles.. n'hésitez pas !





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt_hq9RIfEw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUyk5pKsbDE

----------


## SissyLR

up

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La bélier est prise en charge par l'association *Au Bazar des NAC* et va bientôt rejoindre sa famille d'accueil, si quelqu'un est intéressé par la bélier c'est avec eux qu'il faut voir

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------

